# Converting old radio tapes to CD without audio drop-out between tracks



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I spent some time yesterday recording a cassette tape to my computer as a WAV file. The recording is music from a radio program, and in places one song runs into the next (as radio typically does). I was able to insert track markers with my Audacity editing program and separate each song into a separate track – no problem there. But when I burned everything to a CD, I’m getting one-second or so audio drop out between the tracks, when they should flow together with no break. I burned the CD in Nero, and I did not select the option for inserting 4-seconds between tracks. 

Is there anything I can do to make it go from one track to the next with no audible break? Will burning CDs in a different program work, or is this just the “nature of the beast?” I suppose as a last resort, I could just record the songs running together as a single long track, but it would sure be nice to have track markers between them.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

if you highlight all of them except the first track (you have to have 2 seconds lead in on the first track) and then right click and go to properties there is a section with an audio gap or what not. Just set it to 0 rather then 2 (its usually 2 by default).


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

That did it! You rock, Dougie! 

utstanding: :thankyou: :fireworks1: :fireworks2: :fireworks3: 

Regards,
Wayne


----------

